# Honey bees



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't know if anyone knows how to raise bees but I would like to know what I need and how many bees I want and when to collect the honey. The general questions. I also need instructions and where to get queens and supplies


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Do you home work. You can get all supplies from the Internet. I would find a local beekeeper and buy from him. If you can find a hobby beekeeper most are willing to help get you started and will want you to do well. My family have been large scale producers and are much less likely to want to help or have the time. Most states have ag. Extention programs and can often help. Beekeeping is hard and one that you fail at. Don't give up its very rewarding. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I reread my response. I did not mean for it to be negative. I simply meant find someone local befriend them ask them to help when they work with their bees. Also equipment that has been use works better than new out of the box. Most likely your new friend will have some to sell you or know someone who does. The Ag. Extension office may be able to put you in touch with a local beekeeper if you don't know one.


----------

